# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Coronation Street > General >  Coronation Street's executive producer Kieran Roberts is leaving after 11 years

## Perdita

Coronation Street's executive producer Kieran Roberts has decided to leave after 11 years in the top job.



The ITV soap's boss has announced that he'll be standing down at the end of the year.

Roberts has served as Corrie's executive producer since 2006 and currently oversees the work of series producer Kate Oates.

His association with the popular programme dates back to 2002, when he served as series producer for two years. He's also a former producer of fellow ITV soap Emmerdale.

In a statement, Roberts confirmed that he stayed with Corrie for longer than originally planned to help facilitate the new six-episode scheduling pattern.

"This has been a huge and very difficult decision and it's one I have been thinking about for more than a year. When the move to six episodes was announced, I knew I should stay to help make that happen," he explained.

"I've been incredibly lucky to have worked on so many wonderful programmes and with so many brilliant colleagues during my time at ITV.

"Coronation Street is a special place and it's been a huge privilege working on such an amazing programme with the greatest team in television."

John Whiston, ITV Studios' managing director for continuing drama, added: "Kieran has brought to both Coronation Street and Emmerdale his unrivalled eye for story and character and his own particular humour and humanity.

"You'd be hard pressed to find anyone in ITV who doesn't deeply respect and admire Kieran. He's one of the most conscientious, hard-working, clever and humane colleagues one could ever hope to have. Ally this to one of the keenest editorial eyes in the business and you have the consummate television executive.

"ITV has been fortunate to have him devoting his incredible energy, talent and his working life to the company for as long as he has."

In total, Roberts has worked at ITV for 34 years. As well as Coronation Street, his role as Creative Director for drama produced from ITV's northern-based production team has seen him oversee other shows like Blue Murder, Mobile, Cold Blood, The Trials of Jimmy Rose, Midwinter of the Spirit and Tina and Bobby.

----------

